# Sunday Morning....



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Buck down at 6:41 boys... Reloaded trying to pull off a double! :2guns:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

No pics... didn't happen.... lol. 

J/k! Good job!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, espo. You on private land or public?

I may have to move my hunting to Fl next year so I can hunt the rut.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Public... John, you just wait for the lunchtime pic buddy! Judo Chop!!!! Stay tuned....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

2 does feeding through about 90 yds out...stay tuned....


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

congrats. Hunting eglin archery area...seen two nice toms and a turtle.....buck next, I hope


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ugly as hell... I told you.... Stay tuned...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jus had a couple ofdoes run through at about 150yds but brush to thick and runnin to fast to see what was goin on


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats on the buck. Wish I had actually got up when the alarm went off at 0345 this morning. Afternoon hunt for me.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

what a way to start off the morning, congrats.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Ugly as hell... I told you.... Stay tuned...
> 
> View attachment 41182


 Fat and ugly LOL


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, thata them. Congrats man, awaiting pictures.

What service you got? I rode around doing some scouting yesterday out in black water, no service with sprint!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Verizon... Can you hear me now? I wanna climb down so bad... He's white belly up 65 yds directly in front of me on the other side of a log! I wanna see him! I love him so much! Stay tuned!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

espo16 said:


> Verizon... Can you hear me now? I wanna climb down so bad... He's white belly up 65 yds directly in front of me on the other side of a log! I wanna see him! I love him so much! Stay tuned!


You're a deer tease...:thumbdown:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I say u gotta go get a picture. You only have time to clean one today anyways, lol.

I will be in a tree in the a.m., hope they decide to mobe then. Debating on a new spot or not? Will be 2nd time huntin Blackwater this year!

Come on man, suspense is killin us as bad as you!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

well fine then....


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats! I guess I should have gotten my lazy ass out of bed too.....


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats Espo! I too wished I had gotten my lazy butt out of bed! Maybe an afternoon hunt?!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was covered up w deer all morning. Get off the couch....


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats! No mercy!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

That storm yesterday had em moving I'll be back in the morning!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats. I'm heading up to the lease in a few to see what the wind is doing. You've made me pack the rifle.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm heading out in a bit!!!!!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

i was gonna wait to go in the morning. now i think iam going this afternoon.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Feel like I'm on an amusement park ride here up 30ft in Holmes county.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

more turkeys, still no deer eglin choctaw east


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Settled in the house in Holt. It's blowing but not as bad as I had feared.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Was he doing any chasing?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dear wind god do u think u can tone it down a lil bit in blackwater...lol


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

In a shooting house in Jay. So far I have doe and yearling out in front of me


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just saw this little 5 pt... does been running around me like crazy. Hope Muy grande slips out here.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool pic. Got my 4yo and a doe tag in my pocket. Hoping one if any size will show up.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Just had 3 more does show up


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Spike just walked by


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice espo..


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nose to the ground on my scent drag... Smoke pole did him in. I said I only needed one more but everytime I turn around the ol' slavedriver has venison thawing out...gotta get it while the gettin's good....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a total of 4.....1 that was "possibly" a buck but would never come outta the big tree at the swamp he was behind! Felt like the temp dropped quickly and the wind never died down!!! Almost swayed me to sleep!!!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

That 5 pt came back later with a spike. Saw a bunch of deer but nothing big enough for my likin.

This pic is kinda crappy, it was gettin dark


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo16 said:


> well fine then....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41191


 
That is the little one I let go back during rifle. Good ot see you got a chance at him. Good job...


----------

